# You Gotta Try This NOT (Firecracker in fish tank)



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I...um....I....cannot find the appropriate adjective....I hope this mental midget never reproduces...


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

wow those guys need a new hobbie. l'm very surprised the fish survived.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

rich16 said:


> I...um....I....cannot find the appropriate adjective....I hope this mental midget never reproduces...


I can find one....just can't use it here lol Stupidity at it's finest! I can actually admit I was kinda hoping the second one would go off in his fingers.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i would love to put his head in water filled helmet, seal it then set off some firecrackers...and the winner for stupid moron goes to...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I can think of two places where the firecrackers should be placed next time.

My housekeeper is from the Philippines and she was telling me that they fish using explosives there. This has apparently depleted the fish in the region that she's from.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm truly speechless at the stupidity and cruelty of this species we call Human. No wonder i from MTS.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

lame why would you try this i dont think doing that to a dog or other animal is acceptable so why do it with fish.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

darn why didn't these guys use bigger firecrackers. i was hoping for flying glass shrapnels embedding into those mush for heads.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

dino said:


> lame why would you try this i dont think doing that to a dog or other animal is acceptable so why do it with fish.


Countless cats and dogs are subjected to similar behavior at Halloween. Black cats are especially targeted.

Sociopaths are rampant in our society you don't have to go far to find one.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well you guys are right but the fish seem fine deaf but fine so can't you have a little laugh at these goof wrecking their own stuff I mean laughing while you ruin your belongings and home that's a winner right there also loving the Saran wrap top hahaha


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't find it bit funny. It was a couple of sociopaths that got together to subject fish to death or injury. I think some people are trolls that want to elicit a response. I wont bite!!!! hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think its different than a dog hearing a firecracker on halloween If a dog was put in a cage and had firecrackers thrown in it for halloween someone should call the cops


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

So what are you saying? Is it OK to throw a firecracker at a dog if it's not in a cage?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah if people thrown them or intend to harm or injure a animal I think its wrong


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

The world has way to many idiots in it.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There was a danish artist a few years ago that put gold fish in a blender and turned it on. There was unfortunately no criminal charges. And yes!! This world has way too many idiots!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

wow. thats only a mighty mite.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its too bad they didnt take a hummeroo and or screacheroo and smash it all flat with a hammer or crush it in a vice and wrap it in a roll of black electrical tape and try that , it would have been wicked funny to watch both the shrapnel fly and dumb people with no brains at very least get an owwie


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

How someone could find this funny or amusing is beyond me. What is wrong with people? When you get a pet you take responsibility for it's life, which includes the animal's wellbeing. Owning an animal should not be a right, but a luxury. This would be incredibly distressing for fish and I sincerely hope a friend of these people saw their video and took the fish away from them.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont even.. 

but I do Find their stupidity to be quite funny, or actually Really funny hahaha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the only saving grace to this whole vid is that the tank blew out and 10 gallons of water had to be cleaned up


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> There was a danish artist a few years ago that put gold fish in a blender and turned it on. There was unfortunately no criminal charges. And yes!! This world has way too many idiots!


 Ok that's sick but still how's it any different then feeder goldfish? Same end result but still a twisted individual with out a doubt


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have only 1 word for these 2 morons:

Idiots


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

der................................


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, they are idiots...
humans do some terrible things, apparently some extremely sick individuals even find it appetizing
not going to embed the vids for those with weak stomachs :/ viewer beware

Speed Cooking (EATEN ALIVE) - YouTube
Live octopus in boiling water. Tasty - YouTube


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

its China, what do you expect.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

its amazing how many idiots there are out there... thanks for posting


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I like eating seafood. But dam while it is moving? Kind of gross. Gives me the chills. Kind of like the video of the shark chewing on the whale. Seen here.
[video] 




Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It never baffles me on the stupidity of some people. I am glad the fish survived and hope they do not have to go through this again. Young and dumb is all I have to say.


----------

